# We're Small Faarm of the Year!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We were just named by the snohomish county conservation district. Cool sign, huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oops ... Forgot the sign pic...








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Congratulations! How wonderful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool! Congratulations!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! That is way cool

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Good job


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awesome!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is something to be very proud of :clap: good for you guys :hi5:
Congrats :wahoo: And yes , beautiful sign :grin:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

That is wonderful. Its great when small farms get noticed and I am happy for you.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

AWESOME ! congrats and good for you!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Heidi that's great! Were you working with these guys? Are you going to be featured in their literature? Or in the Herald?
We recently went up to Skagit County to attend a manure management seminar.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, I had a farm planner come out soon after we moved here and do soil testing and give advice. We have needed info on setting up fields, and manure managemt .. Etc and have used the conservation district's manure spreader... It's been good free help!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

